# Poll and comments for universals challenge.



## Olly Buckle (Dec 25, 2010)

Please take a bit of time to read through the entries for the universals challenge and cast votes for the *three* poems you like best.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 25, 2010)

Crap, I forgot to add the title to my poem :l.... it was met to be titled "The Debate"


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 5, 2011)

As you can see the poll is now closed and we have a clear winner in Lady S. Congratulations.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 5, 2011)

Congratulations for a very well deserved win, Vicki! Please pick us something meaty we can sink our teeth into.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 5, 2011)

Or sink our beaks into maybe? After Escape, Power and Universals I am quite looking forward to something from a feminine slant.


----------



## Lady S (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you for the votes and the congratulations.  I've sent Olly a suggestion for the next challenge.  It's a little disappointing that people are voting but not leaving any feedback.  Maybe it needs someone to break the ice and I'll try to think about that myself in future.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 5, 2011)

Well done, Vicki! Congratulations.


----------



## apple (Jan 5, 2011)

You had my vote, Vicki.  I thought all of the entries were good, but my other two votes went to Nick and Baron.   Nice work everyone.


----------

